# Modern wood stove with 8 inch flue outlet?



## ponderosa77 (Dec 13, 2015)

Are there any choices of modern wood burning stoves which use an 8 inch flue outlet instead of 6?  If so, which models/brands?  Thanks


----------



## Heftiger (Dec 13, 2015)

Blaze King King model is 8"


----------



## jotul8e2 (Dec 13, 2015)

The Hearthstone Equinox takes an 8" flue.


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2015)

Besides the above there are the Kuma Sequoia, Regency 5100, VC Defiant Flexburn, Buck 91 & 94NC


----------



## branchburner (Dec 13, 2015)

Several of the Buck models are 8" as well... at least their medium and large-sized catalytic stoves (#80 and #91), that I know of.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 13, 2015)

ponderosa77 said:


> Are there any choices of modern wood burning stoves which use an 8 inch flue outlet instead of 6?  If so, which models/brands?  Thanks



Fyi, you can use your 8" flue with a 6" stove. You're allowed to upsize. Lots of folks dump the exhaust from their stoves into old masonry chimneys that are quite large.


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> Lots of folks dump the exhaust from their stoves into old masonry chimneys that are quite large.



That may work for an older stove but not so well for more draft dependent newer stoves. Those that do this often come here to complain about their stoves drafting poorly and need to add a 6" stainless liner. The increase in pipe size shouldn't exceed 2x the flue collar area. 8" is ok as long as the chimney is tall enough to draft well.


----------



## ponderosa77 (Dec 13, 2015)

Ok, thanks.  Looks like there are quite a few.  They are beasts....


----------



## ponderosa77 (Dec 13, 2015)

begreen said:


> That may work for an older stove but not so well for more draft dependent newer stoves. Those that do this often come here to complain about their stoves drafting poorly and need to add a 6" stainless liner. The increase in pipe size shouldn't exceed 2x the flue collar area. 8" is ok as long as the chimney is tall enough to draft well.



A 6 inch liner in a metal prefab chimney or masonry?


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2015)

ponderosa77 said:


> A 6 inch liner in a metal prefab chimney or masonry?



Either if they are not safe or don't meet the requirements for the stove. So for a metal 8" chimney that is air-cooled a liner would be required, same for an insulated metal 10" chimney pipe if the stove has a 6" flue.  Also true for an unlined 8x8 chimney flue or one that does not have proper spacing from the building structure and combustibles. (2" interior, 1" exterior).


----------



## branchburner (Dec 13, 2015)

ponderosa77 said:


> Ok, thanks.  Looks like there are quite a few.  They are beasts....



Most are on the big side, but the Buck 80 is mid-sized at 2.6 cu ft.
http://www.buckstove.com/model-80.html#.Vm2vQY-BvCw


----------



## Squisher (Dec 13, 2015)

Depending on what you're trying to do with it bigger is generally better anyways imo. I wish I could've fit an 8" liner down my existing chimney.


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2015)

Not always. Try drinking a soda with a 2" straw. That's why stove mfgs. set limits on how large a pipe can be used with their stoves.


----------



## ponderosa77 (Dec 13, 2015)

begreen said:


> Either if they are not safe or don't meet the requirements for the stove. So for a metal 8" chimney that is air-cooled a liner would be required, same for an insulated metal 10" chimney pipe if the stove has a 6" flue.  Also true for an unlined 8x8 chimney flue or one that does not have proper spacing from the building structure and combustibles. (2" interior, 1" exterior).



Thanks.  I was wondering how people deal with the scenario of replacing an older 8 inch outlet stove with a new 6 inch EPA stove when the metal chimney is an 8 inch chimney.  Change the entire chimney to 6 inch or just install a 6 inch liner in an 8 inch chimney....


----------



## Squisher (Dec 13, 2015)

Yah sorry I meant a bigger stove that required a 8" pipe would be better, not that putting a larger chimney onto a smaller stove would be better. If I could've fit an 8" liner I would've chosen a stove with a 8" flue. I wouldn't put an 8" liner in for a 6" flue.

This in reply to BeGreens post.


----------



## ponderosa77 (Dec 13, 2015)

branchburner said:


> Most are on the big side, but the Buck 80 is mid-sized at 2.6 cu ft.
> http://www.buckstove.com/model-80.html#.Vm2vQY-BvCw



Thanks for that.  Interesting combo of larger flue size but manageable stove size....


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2015)

ponderosa77 said:


> Thanks.  I was wondering how people deal with the scenario of replacing an older 8 inch outlet stove with a new 6 inch EPA stove when the metal chimney is an 8 inch chimney.  Change the entire chimney to 6 inch or just install a 6 inch liner in an 8 inch chimney....


One should first verify that their chimney pipe is class A pipe. That is correctly temperature rated for wood burning stoves. If the metal chimney is class A rated 2100 HT then it is ok to use with the stove, but with some caveats. Those being the height of the chimney and the number of 90º turns in the smoke path. If the 8" class A chimney is 18' straight up then it should work fine, but if there are a couple 90º turns to an outdoor 14' class A 8" chimney there may be draft issues.


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2015)

Squisher said:


> Yah sorry I meant a bigger stove that required a 8" pipe would be better, not that putting a larger chimney onto a smaller stove would be better. If I could've fit an 8" liner I would've chosen a stove with a 8" flue. I wouldn't put an 8" liner in for a 6" flue.
> 
> This in reply to BeGreens post.


Gotcha, a bigger stove can be nice in some circumstances, but there are limits to bigger is better.


----------



## ponderosa77 (Dec 13, 2015)

begreen said:


> One should first verify that their chimney pipe is class A pipe. That is correctly temperature rated for wood burning stoves. If the metal chimney is class A rated 2100 HT then it is ok to use with the stove, but with some caveats. Those being the height of the chimney and the number of 90º turns in the smoke path. If the 8" class A chimney is 18' straight up then it should work fine, but if there are a couple 90º turns to an outdoor 14' class A 8" chimney there may be draft issues.



In my other thread (https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/8-inch-pipe-and-chimney-installation-for-basement-stove.150128/) regarding basement install, if I go out the wall with my rear outlet stove, I will have two 90 turns....  I don't have enough clearance to run 8 inch pipe straight up through roof.  A 6 inch pipe would fit but but doesn't fit the stove.


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2015)

For all the hassle I would strongly consider selling the old stove and getting a modern one with a 6" flue connection. It will burn cleaner and use less wood. This may be particularly important depending on how Utah regulates wood burning stoves in the near future.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 13, 2015)

ponderosa77 said:


> Thanks.  I was wondering how people deal with the scenario of replacing an older 8 inch outlet stove with a new 6 inch EPA stove when the metal chimney is an 8 inch chimney.  Change the entire chimney to 6 inch or just install a 6 inch liner in an 8 inch chimney....



I was afraid of this, you may have been misled. Just about nobody has ever put a 6" liner in a regular, class a, metal, 8" chimney. You just use a reducer. The 6" stove is almost certainly designed and rated by the manufacturer to be run on an 8" chimney.


----------



## bholler (Dec 13, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> The 6" stove is almost certainly designed and rated by the manufacturer to be run on an 8" chimney.


No if it has a 6" out let it is designed and tested for a 6" chimney.  



Highbeam said:


> I was afraid of this, you may have been misled. Just about nobody has ever put a 6" liner in a regular, class a, metal, 8" chimney.


I have many times and most other sweeps i know have as well.  This is usually after they tried just running an increaser and it didnt work out.  It does work sometimes and others it does not.  But i would never recomend it and no stove manufacturer will allow it


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 13, 2015)

bholler said:


> But i would never recomend it and no stove manufacturer will allow it




I call bs. Are you trying to say that no manufacturer allows their 6" outlet stove to be connected to an 8" chimney?


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2015)

I can think of at least one that does. Englander. From the NC30 manual:
_If the area of the flue is greater than the collar, it should never be more than two and 1/2 (2.5) times greater.
_
Looks like Harman also has an exception for it's 6" TL300 flue:
_For non-mobile home installations, a round flue (either masonry or approved
prefabricated), of either 6" (150 mm), 7 (180 mm) or 8" (200 mm) may be used.
_
OK, stopping at Hearthstone. This is for the Bennington. They firmly say the connector must be 6" but not the chimney.
_
A 6” diameter flue provides adequate draft and performance. You can use an 8" (203 mm) diameter existing flue with a reducer.

_


----------



## ponderosa77 (Dec 13, 2015)

begreen said:


> For all the hassle I would strongly consider selling the old stove and getting a modern one with a 6" flue connection. It will burn cleaner and use less wood. This may be particularly important depending on how Utah regulates wood burning stoves in the near future.



I will certainly keep my eyes open for deals on newer stoves but don't expect to see any. I live in a county where it remains legal to burn wood and it will probably stay that way unless a statewide ban goes into effect. Most I talk to feel this won't happen but one never knows.

Nice to hear that some stoves allow adapting to larger flue and that liners have been installed inside of class A 8 inch chimney. I know each situation is different but it sounds like going with 8 inch will be ok.


----------



## begreen (Dec 14, 2015)

It could be fine. Many old stoves are less fussy about draft.


----------



## mellow (Dec 14, 2015)

An affordable stove that can run on either 6" or 8" is the Appalachian bay 52, I run it on on a factory supplied 6" reducer but it has an 8" outlet.

http://www.appalachianstove.com/wood-stoves-52-bay.php


----------

